# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Индия >  В Индию с маленьким ребенком

## Мадхурья-лила деви даси

Дорогие преданные, у кого есть опыт поездки в Индию с маленьким ребенком (до года, или 1,5-2 года)? Какие были трудности? Сталкивались ли с болезнью, отравлением и т.д.? Вообще, удалось ли что-то увидеть и услышать, или пожалели, что поехали? :smilies:

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Мы ездили, когда сыну было 2.5 года. Очевидно, что на утренние программы с ним попасть затруднительно. Что касается болезней, то главное - гигиена. В Маяпуре продается такая штука - Pure Hands (чистые руки) - это гель для моментальной дезинфекции рук. Для малых детей это существенно, т.к. они постоянно руки в рот тянут, особенно когда зубы режутся.

----------


## Ananga Manjari d.d.

на улице не давайте ничего съедобного в руки ребенку-никаких там бананов,печенек-если обезьяны увидят,то напрыгнут и отнимут,еще и напугают ребенка.взрослых это также касается

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

а если маску гориллы надеть, обезьяни испугаются?

----------


## Ananga Manjari d.d.

:rgunimagu: это врядли,от гориллы еще и зАпах соответствующий наверно...так думаю габариты человека их не особо пугают-с моего мужа(1.95 ростом он) очки утащил  обизян один-муж тока с рикши вылез-в одну секунду откуда-то обизян кааак прыгнет ему на голову,очки сорвал,и убёг-но недалеко.местные были начеку-окружили обизяна и палками грозили ему,и кричали что-то,обизян оскалился,но очки кинул,ускакал на крышу,и оттуда возмущенно ухал :smilies: 
мораль такова-ничего блестящего тоже не носить во Вриндаване

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Вриндаван - это вообще экстремальное место во всех отношениях (обезьяны, жесткая вода, резко-континентальный климат, дающий большой перепад температур в течение суток). Там чаще всего болеют. Да и Кришна во Вриндаване максимально строгий. За малейшие отклонения получаешь максимальные реакции. Для начала я бы порекомендовал Маяпур и Пури. Там все помягче и нет проблем с обезьянами. Вриндаван - для чистых преданных.

----------

